# Linux-VPN-Server und Win2k/XP Clients



## mc_gyver (19. März 2004)

Hi Linuxfreunde,

ich wollte einen Debian Woddy als VPN-Server aufmotzen um mich so auf der Arbeit einloggen zu können. Meine Frage wäre ob damit schon mal einer Erfahrung gemacht und und was er empfehlen würde! Bis jetzt habe ich die Tools openvpn (eine openssh Lösung) und Freee-S/Wan gefunden, was sind die unterschiede dieser bzw. welches hat wo seine Stärken. 

Danke euch!


----------

